

Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 – Mini Android - freeallsoftware
http://freeallsoftwares.com/2011/04/sony-ericsson-xperia-x10-mini-android/
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 is a windows smart phone designed by Sony Ericsson group. Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mobile phone has been powered by a snapdragon CPU and also their handset to mount the android operating system.
======
freeallsoftware
nice goodlooking Mobile and latest one

